
Support the artists you listen to on Spotify by buying their music on Bandcamp - tomduncalf
https://tomduncalf.github.io/supportify
======
tomduncalf
I built this last year but reposting it today as Bandcamp are giving 100% of
sale revenue to artists/labels today, so it’s a great chance to support
especially smaller artists who’s livelihoods are affected by gig cancellations
etc. due to COVID-19.

It’s a bit basic as it was just a quick hack, and Bandcamp have no API so
there’s no way to know if a given song/artist is on there without opening the
search results, but hopefully it’s useful regardless.

The source code is at
[https://github.com/tomduncalf/supportify](https://github.com/tomduncalf/supportify),
it’s all done client side with no tracking so hopefully no privacy concerns.

